# Green Crack 3rd week of flowering



## thcwiggs (Nov 6, 2012)

Hey guys this is my first grow with marijuana passion and I am stoked about it. I read other comments on other peoples forums and great feedback. Here is some of my pictures"

3wks in flower :icon_smile:


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Nov 6, 2012)

Boy you can see the sativa in that strain... Good for you!


----------



## thcwiggs (Nov 6, 2012)

thanks man I will be posting pics every other day


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Nov 6, 2012)

Looks good green mojo for your grow.PS


----------



## thcwiggs (Nov 7, 2012)

PurpleSkunk said:
			
		

> Looks good green mojo for your grow.PS


thanks man I  will be adding some more pictures today when the lights turn on


----------



## killah706 (Nov 7, 2012)

:icon_smile: really looking good.I've been looking for some green crack but cant find any(seeds). know any seed bank selling them?...here's some green mojo for ya!:icon_smile:


----------



## thcwiggs (Nov 7, 2012)

No I don't man but I have a ton of clones


----------



## thcwiggs (Nov 12, 2012)




----------



## HemperFi (Nov 12, 2012)

They are looking stellar, thc. They must be pure Sativa, and you are doing a great job with them -- green Mojo to you, my friend -- keep up the great growing.

Peace


----------



## thcwiggs (Nov 12, 2012)

thanks HemperFi for the Green MoJo.


----------



## thcwiggs (Nov 19, 2012)

Hey guys just got back from Payson, AZ camping in the beautiful cold *** mountain I let my girl take over while I was gone she did a pretty good job but had a couple  of hiccups nothing to major. She let the water level get to low on the plants. She didn't realize that they are using more nuiets and water. so I got a couple of shrivel leaves. Well here are some pictures of it 5 weeks ago and when I get a chance tonight I will update you guys with the way the girls are looking after my trip before and after the trim. 









I hope you like


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 19, 2012)

:clap: way to go, bud. That setback wasn't really a setback from the looks of those beauts.:aok:

Keeper up, dankage in your near future!


----------



## Irish (Nov 19, 2012)

beautiful plant...welcome to mp...


----------



## thcwiggs (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks 7greeneyes I was a little upset but you are right it don't look bad at all thanks for the support


----------



## thcwiggs (Nov 19, 2012)

thanks Mr. Irish


----------



## Old Resin (Nov 19, 2012)

Those are looking good!


----------



## juniorgrower (Nov 20, 2012)

Definitely looking good!


----------



## thcwiggs (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks for the support guys


----------

